# Very itchy after flu jabs!



## roze

Hi, I don't know whether or not this is coincidental but I had both the swine flu and seasonal flu jabs at about 5.45 pm this evening, and about 20 minutes ago I noticed that my arm was starting to become painful at the injection site - I expected this so its not a real concern,  but also at around the same time I started to itch really badly- everywhere but particularly ankles and even eyelids.  I did stay at the surgery for about 20 minutes afterwards and felt as if a hot flush had spread across my face to my ears. The nurse said that this was nothing to worry about, but could these latest symptoms be a reaction to the jabs, and if so should I worry about these?  I have always had the seasonal flu jab for over a decade but never had any reaction at all.  Given the earlier issues with my liver function I am a little concerned that this may be a sympton of cholestasis etc, however this and acute fatty liver of pregnancy were ruled out earlier this week, however my liver enzymes were still elevated ( 124).  I do recall that in my last pregnancy I had very very itchy skin and had to have special cream so perhaps this is nothing to worry about?

Many thanks for any advice,


roze xx


----------



## roze

I'm probably answering my own question here, but the itching died down after about 90 minutes. I'll swear though that every inch of my body got scratched several times last night, including in between toes and eyebrows. Spoke to everyone ie labour ward, NHS Direct etc who suggested Piriton but we didn't have any. NHS were doubtful whether it was an effect of the jabs as not on their list, however I can't see what else it could have been. It hasn't developed any further although still slightly itchy this am so am using a little lavender oil in e45 cream which seems to work. Babies moving fine so no need to worry about them obviously. Feeling a little rubbish this morning though so going back to bed soon ie as if I have light flu, but if this is light then I'm thankful I have had the jabs as I doubt if I could have coped with flu in full swing!

Called labour ward and AST levels are now 107, on the way down.

I'd be interested to hear about any one elses symptoms following the jabs. Presumably there is some organisation monitoring any effects?

best wishes

roze


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

it sounds possible that it could have been a bit of a reaction, if it starts up again, ring the hospital again, but hopefully it won't,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## roze

Hi, more on this unfortunately. I went to see my consultant today- she has been on leave for  a few weeks. She initially said that all looked fine then looked at my blood tests more closely and asked did I know why my bile acid results had not been repeated since 6th November, two weeks previously. I had had lots of blood tests since so was not sure why. I had thought they were all clear but she said they were 8 and the normal range is up to 6 in pregnancy apparently.  She then went out of the room and I heard her speak to another consultant about my case, ie the one who saw me last Friday, with her saying I would like to talk to you about this lady's case ie mine. It couldn't have been about anyone else.  She then came back into the room and looked very panicked and told me that I had to come back in on Tuesday for monitoring and to see her twice next week. More blood work was to be done that afternoon. She told me that if the results came back as positive on Tuesday morning she would be whipping me in to hospital that same day for preparation for urgent delivery of the twins.

Well, I am now in a real panic as you can perhaps imagine. I had been definitely told by several medical professionals that all my liver function tests were fine, but now it appears that they were outside normal limits ie 8 compared to 6. I am aware of the implications of obstretic cholestasis on me and the twins so am very very worried now in case despite all the attention I have received, they have missed out something very important and critical.  I don't know how to cope with waiting over the weekend.  The phlebotomist said that the results would be available perhaps tomorrow evening so I think I'l ring the labour ward then for the results and perhaps go in for some earlier monitoring rather than waiting until Tuesday.

I would be interested to hear what you think. My consultant today did not think the excessive itching on Wednesday was due to the flu jab but my liver. It has calmed down a lot but I am still feeling a little itchy now and to be honest, feeling the way I did when I used to get hayfever with slightly red eyes etc.

I did have a lot of this in my last pregnancy but tested negative for OC but had to use the E45 itch relief cream quite a lot in late pregnancy as well as a little lavender essential oil.

Best wishes, and thanks once again,

roze


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I am a little surprised that they are considering taking action on a bile acid of only 8.  You would usually be given medication, have your bloods repeated in a few days, and if it got to around 40 or 50, then think about getting you delivered. Although your levels are a little raised, they aren't at an urgent level at the moment.
Let mr know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

